# "Dicke Ostereier" oder "C'est rare, c'est joli, c'est un GT"



## cleiende (9. April 2012)

Heute mittag besuchte ich die Eltern eines Klassenkameraden von Johannes, der mittlerweile Lucky Lukes Zaskar fährt. Der Grund war ein grosser Karton, den mir die Grosseltern des Klassenkameraden sozusagen "en direct de la France" aus Le Puy mitbrachten.

Was das wohl sein mag?





(einer ist vom fröhlichen Raten ausgeschlossen!)

So long!


----------



## Kruko (9. April 2012)

Ich sicherlich auch 

lichen Glückwunsch zum Z..! Der hat zumindest das TripleTriangle 

Da war ja Ostern und Weihnachten an einem Tag. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Aufbau und bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (9. April 2012)

Stimmt, ich hätte wohl zwei ausschliessen sollen.
Auf geht's, ich mach auch jeden Tag ein Türchen auf. Und eines sage ich Euch: Am Ende haut es sicher dem ein oder anderen den Vogel raus (altenativ: ...wird der ein oder andere eine Maulsperre haben).


----------



## lyteka (9. April 2012)

Hat wohl was mit dem "heiligen Gral" zu tun 
Glückwunsch


----------



## tomasius (10. April 2012)

Ich kann es mir auch schon denken! 
Formidable!
Ich bin gespannt und neidisch. 

Tom


----------



## cleiende (10. April 2012)

Türchen für heute.


----------



## versus (10. April 2012)

aboniert und auch ich ahne, sage aber mal lieber niX


----------



## tofu1000 (10. April 2012)

Für den cleanen Fixie-Look möchtest du die Sockel aber schon entfernen.... Glückwunsch!


----------



## versus (10. April 2012)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Für den cleanen Fixie-Look möchtest du die Sockel aber schon entfernen.... Glückwunsch!



genau, cleiende unser alter hipster


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. April 2012)

..je oller, je doller 

Aber ist doch ganz einfach: ist ein Z..., ach ich darf ja nicht....

VG
peru



versus schrieb:


> genau, cleiende unser alter hipster


----------



## salzbrezel (10. April 2012)

Ich weiß es... ein gelbes Zixang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. April 2012)

...ja, aber gaaaanz selten gelb anodisiert!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldman (10. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> genau, cleiende unser alter hipster



Cantisockel wegraspeln ist ja meine Baustelle:
1 x Tachyon
1 x Psyclone

Wenn also Not am Mann sein sollte... einfach Bescheid geben. Ne mausgraue Pulverbeschichtung sollten wir auch hinkriegen...


----------



## cleiende (10. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> genau, cleiende unser alter hipster



@versus: Schabenprinz! Das Einzige, wo ich ein "Hipster" bin ist mein Rettungsring an der Hüfte. 

Flext Ihr mir die Sockel auch bei Carbon weg?


----------



## versus (10. April 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> @versus: Schabenprinz! Das Einzige, wo ich ein "Hipster" bin ist mein Rettungsring an der Hüfte.
> 
> Flext Ihr mir die Sockel auch bei Carbon weg?



klar! und anschliessend gibts noch ein hochglanzfinish mit nagellack. amtliche spokecards finden sich bestimmt auch noch. 

los, näXtes foto!


----------



## cleiende (11. April 2012)

Das Türchen zum Frühstück


----------



## Kruko (11. April 2012)

Der sieht ja noch richtig gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. April 2012)

okay Leute,

bevor ich mich wieder im Zug durch halb Deutschland karren lasse noch rasch das Türchen zum Abendessen:

Ja, es ist für mich der "heilige Gral" der GT Fahrer, das ZRX. Viele gab es nicht, erst recht nicht in Europa!





Der Zustand ist eher 3/5, kleine Lackabplatzer, manche davon auch schon mit passender Farbe verfüllt. Der Vorbesitzer war also auch ein wenig pfleglich. Das Rad ist aber schon gut rangenommen worden, der Lack auf der Oberseite des OR ist schon zur Hälfte mattgescheuert.

Maße und Gewichte:
   RH 55cm
   OR 56cm

   Rahmen, Steuersatz und Umwerfer: 2,14 kg
   Gabel (Aluschaft): 772 gr

Mit dabei waren noch zwei Ausfallenden und ein Bremszuggegenhalter. Hier nicht drauf, hatte es nur kurz zusammengesteckt.

Und nein, das war noch nicht alles...


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. April 2012)

Sehr schön, freue mich für Dich


----------



## versus (11. April 2012)

das wird ein schöner crosser, ich bin sicher!

aber vorsicht: wenn man ein gutes crossrad hat, fragt man sich manchmal, was man mit den ganzen anderen rädern noch soll


----------



## cleiende (11. April 2012)

Als Betthupferl noch dies:
Im realen Leben bin ich unter anderem Vater von Zwillingssöhnen. Was das wohl heissen mag?

Schön runterscrollen...

























































So, jetzt könnte es bal dem ein oder anderen "den Vogel raushauen"....
































Alles klar? 

2x GT ZRX in RH 55, beide incl. Umwerfer, Steuersatz, Gabel und carbonummantelter Alu-Sattelstütze

Beide waren zusammen ein Angebot in der "Grande Nation".

Wie kam es zustande und wie lief es ab?

Im Januar hatte ich ein wenig Schriftverkehr mit "Frangggen" über GT Crosser. Und der "Franggge" schickte mir den Link zu dem Angebot.
Also zack zack den Inserenten angeschrieben.
Kein Versand ins Ausland, will Zahlung per Scheck
Zahlung erfolgte am Ende cash per Einschreiben Rückschein, Adresse des Verkäufers hatte ich im frz. Telefonbuch überprüft
Versand erfolgte nach LePuy, zu den Großeltern des o.g. Schulkameraden eines meiner Zwillingssöhne
Der Mann war dafür zu haben weil leidenschaftlicher Radsportler, der fährt mit 70 noch so manchen hier aus den Schuhen
Zu Ostern kam der grosse Karton in den grossen Espace und dann nach Deutschland

Ein Rahmen geht nach "Frangggen"

Fazit:

Es ist immer gut Französisch auch zu sprechen
Es ist wirklich gut beruflich oder privat gute Kontakte im Ausland zu haben
Ja, das gab etwas Stress daheim
Nun habe ich was ich an GTs haben will: Mein altes Zaskar, ein GT Lotto RR und einen GT Crosser. Ziel erreicht.

Aufbau des Crossers erfolgt im Herbst mit Teilen vom GT ZR 1.0, also einer alten Ultegra Triple 3x9. 
Wer ein GT ZR 1.0 in RH 56 sucht darf sich bei mir melden.


Ach ja, so waren die beiden mal aufgebaut:


----------



## versus (11. April 2012)

ich wusste ja, dass es ein doppelpack war, trotzdem glückwunsch euch beiden 



cleiende schrieb:


>



nicht die schlechteste art das zrx aufzubauen. ich würde natürlich campa, (oder zur not sram) schalter verbauen, aber auch die schwarze 105 sieht gut aus.


----------



## Kruko (11. April 2012)

Wie geil ist das denn. Na dann wünsche ich Euch beiden viel Spaß beim Aufbau und hoffe, dass ich im August mindestens eins sehe.


----------



## mountymaus (11. April 2012)

Das sind wirklich Ostereier der feinsten Art... Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## oldman (11. April 2012)

grandios!


----------



## lyteka (11. April 2012)

Na halt die Esse fest, wie geil ist das denn?!   
Und der "Franggge" auch dabei... na Glückwunsch
Wird´s bald das erste ZRX mit SB geben


----------



## versus (12. April 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Wird´s bald das erste ZRX mit SB geben



SchutzBleche am crosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

na wenn der cleiende schon die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen hat....ok der Zweite geht an mich...

Interessant war der Teil, wie wir überhaupt auf den Deal gekommen sind. Er meinte, er würde immer nur ZRX finden, die zu klein wären und ich meinte, ich fände immer nur welche, die zu groß wären. Da ich ja das CX-1 jetzt auch schon einige km bewegt habe, würde ich eher zu dem S Rahmen tendieren, oder im Falle des ZRX zu nem 53er.

Na auf jeden Fall hatte ich schon die ganze Zeit dieses Päärchen im Visier, die rudimentär vorhandenen Französischkenntnisse und die Zweifel an der Rahmengröße ließen mich allerdings zögern. Der Christoph ist natürlich gleich angesprungen, da er für das ZRX ja der Ritter der Kokosnuß sein möchte und ich hab mir dann eben gedacht, wenn er nicht passt dann schmückt er halt ne Wand im Wohnzimmer. 

So ist es dann angelaufen. Christoph hat im feinsten Französisch parliert und die gesamte Transaktion übernommen, vielen Dank nochmal dafür an dieser Stelle.

Da ich am Di. zur Sitzpositionsoptimierung war, könnte der Rahmen sogar für mich passen, da herausgekommen ist, dass ich viel zu unsportlich sitze und eigentlich nen Rahmen bräuchte, der ein 2 cm längeres OR hat....

Wenn nicht wird es eben ein Schotter -taugliches Rennrad, bei den Straßen hier in Oberfranken auch nicht das Schlechteste..

Wie kommt ihr nur immer drauf, dass ich eine SB-Fixation hätte???

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## cleiende (12. April 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Da ich am Di. zur Sitzpositionsoptimierung war, könnte der Rahmen sogar für mich passen, da herausgekommen ist, dass ich viel zu unsportlich sitze und eigentlich nen Rahmen bräuchte, der ein 2 cm längeres OR hat....



Na also!

"Ritter der Kokosnuss" , hier muss man sich echt Sachen anhören....

Ach so, ich hab nen Termin reingedrückt bekommen, Rahmen geht erst Montag raus.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. April 2012)

....na weil es doch der Heilige Gral für Dich ist 

Und auch viel besser als der schwarze Ritter 

Mach Dir keine Gedanken, Mo. ist top, am WE wird ja eh schon die neue Super Record Titan verbaut 

Vg
Peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. April 2012)

...das hier macht unseren frankophilen Hessen vollends glücklich:







und das hier das Peterle 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9399590&postcount=1586

VG
peru


----------



## versus (12. April 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> am WE wird ja eh schon die neue Super Record Titan verbaut



wo kommt die dran?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. April 2012)

Hi,

Ist noch nicht ganz klar, ich bekomm ja auch noch nen Massrahmen aus Columbus OX fillet brazed, da wird's auch ganz gut passen...

Jetzt wird erstmal nachgewogen

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (12. April 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht ganz klar, ich bekomm ja *auch* noch nen Massrahmen aus Columbus OX fillet brazed, da wird's auch ganz gut passen...



hallo peter

auch? wo willst du sie am we dranschrauben? raus damit!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. April 2012)

Hallo versus,

im Augenblick geht die Tendenz eher zum C-Bike aus K. Fürs ZR1.0 ist sie mehr a bisserl too much und ich würde da eher die amerikanische Force dranschrauben. Wenn ich das Backes Bike wirklich champagnerfarben lackieren lasse, dann würde mir dafür auch eher eine polierte Campa Gruppe passen.

Im Augenblick sieht also alles nach c- Bike aus..

VG
Peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. April 2012)

Hallo,

heute konnte ich es nun auspacken:






hier die Kettenstrebe:






noch im Rahmen, würde ich sagen.

Was allerdings ein kleiner Schock war und genauerer Betrachtung bedarf war das hier:






Links sieht es def. nach Lackschaden aus. Rechts hingegen in natura wie ein Riss. Ich werd das am WE mal checken.

Weil das Spiel so schön war, hier der nächste Schnipsel von nem anderen Objekt, das demnächst gezeigt werden wird:






Viel Spaß beim Raten!

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. April 2012)

Hallo,

nach dem Herunterschleifen des Lackes war klar, das ist ein Riss. Komischerweise wurde der immer undeutlicher, je mehr man runtergeschliffen hat. Als wär es ein rein oberflächerlicher Riss, der nicht komplett durch Material geht.

Nichtsdestotrotz heut Morgen ab zum Schweißerfachmann und das Ganze ordentlich repariert. Hier noch grob verschliffen:






Da der Kollege im Rahmen eines "Fahrrad Wartungsvertrages" für mich solche Arbeiten unentgeltlich macht, ist es ja noch gut ausgegangen. Hätt es was gekostet, wär wohl ein kleiner Hinweis an den Franzmann nötig....

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (21. April 2012)

Hallo peru, das tut mir leid, aber ist ja nochmal gutgegangen. Ich gestehe auch, ich habe nicht nach Rissen gesucht. Ich schau morgen nochmal bei meinem Rahmen nach, dann mache ich Dir auch mal ein Foto meiner Kettenstrebe. Die war nämlich eine echte Überraschung unter dem Isoband, wir hatten ja schon drüber gesprochen.

Ach ja, Kettenfänger:
Das ist die "Einfach-Lösung":
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11273_Kettenfaenger-.html
(passt überall)

Das die bekannte:
http://www.radsport-smit.de/epages/RSSmit.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/RSSmit/Products/00038998
(passt aber u.U. nicht wegen zu kleinem kleinstem Kettenblatt!)

Und das die exklusive Variante:
http://www.g-junkies.de/innig.html
(leider nur für MTB-Blätter 22-24 Z.)

Mehr morgen.

"Morgen" ist heute:
Mir ist die gerissene Klemmung erspart geblieben, dafür hab ich ne gut verranzte Kettenstrebe.





hier wurde schonmal nachgetupft...





Von daher bekommt der Bock beim Aufbau oben die China-Kettenfänger und unten einen Klemmschutz nach Art des guten alten "Ringle Anti-Chainsuck Thing". Muss ich mir halt passend auf 30-39-48 schneiden.

Schutzbleche bekommt er eher nicht


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Mai 2012)

Sehr fein Jungs  Wegen der kettenstrebe würde ich mir noch keine allzu grossen Sorgen machen 
Falls ihr noch Umwerferumlenkröllelies braucht, ich habe diese mal anfertigen lassen 





Grüsse Frank


----------



## cleiende (17. September 2012)

So, Sommer ist rum, letzter Sommertag war heute.
Der Teileträger fürs ZRX ist verkauft, ich werde nichts spektakuläres machen, die Teile vom ZR 1.0 kommen ans ZRX, als Bremsen Tektro RX5 mit Koolstop, basta.

Mittlerweile ist der Rahmen mal ordentlich gesäubert worden, etwas vom geliebten FluidFilm rein, Ablaufbohrung ins Tretlagergehäuse. Dann noch 4 Lagen Liquid Glass.

Und so sieht es derzeit um ihn aus:






Hier ein wenig Bastelinnovation: Um weiteres Abscheuern vom Lack zumindest zu verzögern habe ich Schrumpfschlauch aufgebracht. Mal sehen wie sich das macht.






Hier die Problemzone:





Weil der Vorbesitzer die Gabel sehr kurz abgeschnitten hat und ihm der Rahmen evtl etwas gross war (siehe S 1, was meint ihr?) habe ich so mein Problem. In der möglichen Montagekombi mit Allerweltsteilen, also
5mm Spacer
Vorbau 90mm +/- 5 Grad
Komme ich auf eiine Sattelüberhöhung von schlappen 11,5 cm. Neee, das ist nix mehr für mich! Also blieb nur die Lösung mit dem steilen Vorbau, neue Gabel wären ca. EUR 170,-. Stylisch ist was Anderes, aber das hier ist ein Resterad. Überhöhung passt jetzt wieder, 8cm. Sattel wandert noch etwas zurück.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das fährt, ob das wackelt wie ein Lämmerschwanz.

Nächstes Wochenende werde ich es wissen.


----------



## cleiende (22. September 2012)

Nix mit "nächstes Wochenende..."

So sieht es derzeit aus











Die Tektro RX5 bremst mit den roten Koolstops gnadenlos, da kann ich mich noch dran gewöhnen.
Vorbau bleibt erstmal so.

Aber aus der Ausfahrt morgen früh wird nichts. Hier die Problemzone:






Da ich ja die Teile von ZR 1.0 übernommen habe bringe ich eine Ultegra Triple mit einem 53er Blatt mit. Der Umwerfer kann aber nicht hoch genug am Sattelrohr angebracht werden um das Blatt zu schalten weil die Ösen für die Flasche im Weg sind.
Ich frage mich was der Vorbesitzer da montiert hatte, zumindest mit dem Umwerfer von mir wäre ein 50er, wie auf einer Kompaktkurbel, kaum schaltbar.

Option 1:
Ich besorge mir ein 48er Blatt, gibt es von TA, da müsste das haarscharf gehen. Mit einem 46er ginge es wohl noch besser. Abstufung dann 30 - 39 -46/48.
Kostet ca. EUR 40,-

Option 2:
Ich besorge mir einen MTB Umwerfer in TopSwing-Ausführung. Der braucht dann schonmal eine Kapa von 22 Zähnen, also muss er älter sein.
Nun die* Frage*:
Als maximale Blattgrösse wird da immer 48 Z angegeben. Der Radius eines 48ers ist ja kleiner als der eines 53ers, wenn der Umwerferkäfig diesen Radius genau aufnimmt sind Probleme vorprogrammiert.
Hat schonmal einer Erfahrung mit einem deutlich größeren Blatt gesammelt, wird das noch geschaltet? 

Generell die *Frage an Euch*:
Wie würdet Ihr das angehen?


P.S.: Auch wenn der Kauf einer Kompaktkurbel derzeit noch keine Option ist, was wäre denn da eine preiswerte Option mit Octalink?


----------



## oldman (22. September 2012)

ich würde einfach ein passendes, kleineres Kettenblatt montieren. An einem Crosser braucht es imho kein dickes 53er KB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. September 2012)

Hi,

ich hab ja auch schon den modernen Crosser von GT und bin froh ne Compact Kurbel drauf zu haben. 

Wenn man den UW mit dem 48er montieren kann dass es passt, dann würd ich auch das kleinere Blatt montieren.

Kannst ja hinten immer noch ein 21er Ritzelpaket fahren wenn Du willst. Außer Kette kürzen und Blatt montieren fällt da dann nix mehr an.

Wie bei den meisten Sachen ist es auch bei den Compact Kurbeln: im Fahrradbereich ist halt billig auch (fast) immer sackschwer. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich parallel nach ner älteren Kurbel mit 110er Lochkreis Ausschau halten, die kannste irgendwann auch mal an ein MTB montieren und für den 110er LK gibts halt fast alle Zähnezahlen...

Am meinem Crosser hab ich die Miche Compactkurbel montiert, geht noch so lala, braucht aber halt zwingend das Miche Innenlager, es passt kein anderes (weder Sram, hope oder Shimano!) und das IL ist richtig sch$$$e.

Ach ja: wegen ner günstigen Crosser Gabel hab ich auch mal bei meinen Großhändlern geguckt, aber die haben immer nur welche für vollintegrierte Steuersätze und das sieht blede aus...

Gebhardt Blätter könnt ich Dir beim GH besorgen wenn es die für den LK und der Zähnezahl gibt.

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## cleiende (23. September 2012)

Hallo und Danke,

dann könnte ich das gebrauchte 46er von einem Kollegen nehmen. Ich finde die Form der Kurbel halt auch recht gefällig und wollte nicht noch viel investieren. 

Einzige ohne weiteren Aufwand machbare Alternative wäre eine hochglanzpolierte Race Face MTB Compact-Kurbel mit einem 24/32/44 Satz Middleburn Blätter (oder Stronglight).
Sähe das was aus?
Ist das Perlen vor die Säue geworfen?

hmmmm.....

Gruss,


Christoph


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. September 2012)

Hi!

Welchen LK hat denn die augenblickliche Kurbel? 

Hat die nicht schon den 130er LK? Dann wäre ein 46er, welches da drauf passt schon ein kleines Wunder. Weiß jetzt aber nicht welchen LK die verbaute Kurbel damals hatte. Wäre ja schä wenn passen würde.

RF Kurbel mag vielleicht zu kantig wirken für den Rahmen...würd ich mal schätzen.

Für 110er LK und ne passende Optik würde ich nach ner Sugino XD/nero oder Eco gucken, vielleicht gibts da ja mal was Günstiges in der Bucht.

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## cleiende (24. September 2012)

Das kleine Wunder kommt von Specialités TA aus Frankreich (sic!). Die haben sowas für 130mm im Programm. Wird ja auch genutzt, z.B. bei den Jugend-Übersetzungen.
die RF sind klobig, da hast du Recht.

Nachtrag:
http://www.specialites-ta.com/plateau-alize.html

Entraxe = Lochkreis
Extérieur = äußeres Blatt

Die haben auch ein 38er für Mitte/Innen im Programm, Shimano "nur" ein 39er.
Die Qualität schon der normalen Blätter ist sehr gut.

Miché hat auch sowas im Programm, aber für mich  haftet denen ein Billig-Image an, die waren nicht zu unrecht früher im Brügelmann Katalog als "preiswerte Alternative" bezeichnet.


----------



## versus (24. September 2012)

ta spec hat ja alles was irgendwie möglich ist. wie oldman schon gesagt hat, braucht man am crosser keine 52 zähne. 

allerdings werden crosser ja sehr unterschiedlich eingesetzt. "richtig" quer fährt kaum jemand damit. ich fahre meins im herbst / winter auf forstwegen, schotterstrasse und auch manchmal auf trails, sofern die nicht zu rumpelig sind. im grunde ist das ein ähnliches revier wie mit dem mtb, nur eben auf den breiteren wegen. 

d.h. ich fahre auch lange steigungen und habe deshalb eine 2-fach mtb kurbel (lk 110/74) montiert mit 32/48. 32/46 würde auch noch gut gehen, denn mit 46/12 bekommt man noch eine sehr anständige geschwidigkeit zusammen.

kurzum mein tipp: 
such dir eine mtb kurbel (lk eigentlich egal) und fahr das teil mit 46/32, oder 46/30. 

lämmerschwanz bei einem tt-alu-gt? das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ;-)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. September 2012)

Hi,

gut zu wissen, dass es die TAs auch in 46 gibt...RPD hatte die glaub ich nur bis 50....da hätt ich mir die Compact Miche Kurbel am GTR CX wirklich sparen können. Und ja: die Miche Teile machen nicht den besten Eindruck. Wie gesagt, sie waren ja auch ausschließlich nur mit dem Miche Lager montierbar...sowas hatte ich noch nie...

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!!

Am Sonntag kommt auch das fast NOS ZRX aus Paris nach Hause...

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (4. Oktober 2012)

Mann, was ne verkxxxte Situation.
46er passt
Umwerfer kommt nicht weit genug raus, Kettenline 2-3mm zu weit draussen.

Letzter Versuch morgen: Octalink Innenlager in 68-113 (in 68-118 hatte ich ja montiert), das kostet schlappe 28,-. Hoffe das passt dann endlich.

Oder hat einer von Euch ein guterhaltenes Octalink 68-113 für Rennräder (Unterschied in der Länge der Rillen auf der Welle!) das er gerne loswerden möchte?

_Hätte ich eine FSA Vero Kompaktkurbel und passendes KINEX 110mm Innenlager geholt wäre es genauso teuer gekommen.
_
Wenn das Alles nix wird kommt die MTB-Kurbel als Alternative:
Polierte RF MTB-Kompaktkurbel mit Middleburn Blättern 24-34-44 dran, 
Oder Ritchey Logic (Sugino) mit 110er LK und 34-46

 Verdammt, ich will die Kiste endlich fahren!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

also das ist original drauf gewesen:




DSC00116 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Am Anfang hab ich mich ja noch gewundert, weil ist ja auch ein 48er Blatt...bis ich gemerkt habe, dass der neue ZRX ja gar keine FH Schrauben am Sitzrohr hat. Deswegen kann der auch in der Höhe anders montiert werden.


VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (5. Oktober 2012)

Sowas lässt mich ja nicht los. Die Lösung findet sich nach langem Suchen in diversen Kartons:

Ritchey Logic MTB-Kurbel (made by Sugino), 110 LK
NC17/Blackspire 48Z, silbern
Specialites TA 36Z, schwarz

Umwerfer FD-M5500 (2-fach)

Innenlager 73-118mm (muss morgen gegen 68-118 getauscht werden)

Kettenlinie passt.
Wenn ich mich dran gewöhnt habe kann ich das 36 gegen ein 34er tauschen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Oktober 2012)

...na das ist ja dann ähnlich der oben gezeigten Kombi...

Wenn es mit 2-fach Kurbel und 118er Welle passt haste ja die Lösung!

Ich werd wohl die Teile vom neuen Komplett ZRX an den Rahmen aus Frankreich schrauben....obwohl alles sackschwer...vielleicht stirbt auch das CX-1...

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. Oktober 2012)

48 / 34 ist für quer sicher eine gute kombi! freut mich, dass die lösung gefunden wurde!


----------



## cleiende (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

so, das wars vorerst, bis auf das 34er für vorne (ggsf) bin ich durch.
Kurbel wurde mit einem im Keller liegenden 68-110 Innenlager montiert, ging erstaunlich gut. Und sie passt auch gut.
Danke für Eure Anmerkungen.






Hier in Gänze:










Playmobilmännchen mit Halterung v 2.0












Tja, wie immer: Leicht ist was Anderes





Und nachher geht es ab in den Wald.


----------



## cleiende (7. Oktober 2012)

Es war wie beim ersten Mal

Etwas ganz Anderes
Etwas Berauschendes
Die Freude
Die Gier nach mehr
Die Lust




_Pelagiusplatz, im Hintergrund FFM_

Es war wie beim ersten Mal vor über 20 Jahren mit dem MTB

Etwas ganz Anderes als die gewohnten Fahrräder
Etwas Berauschendes durch die ungewohnte Geschwindigkeit
Die Freude an der Leichtigkeit
Die Gier nach mehr Tempo
Die Lust auf mehr davon

Für Waldautobahnen und leichte Trails geschaffen, das Tempo ist schon ein Erlebnis, die Leichtigkeit der Beschleunigung auch. Die Gabel, die mit ungeahnter Feinfühligkeit alles 1:1 weiterreicht ist ein Erlebnis für sich und daran, daß Reifen bei Tempo 30 in der Kurve wegschmieren musste ich mich auch wieder gewöhnen. 
Hat sich gelohnt, auch wenn ich 36 / 25 als Berggang derzeit recht hart finde.


----------



## Kruko (7. Oktober 2012)

Das ZRX ist richtig schön geworden. Die Kurbel empfinde ich außerdem im Vergleich zur Shimano als wesentlich passender. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Crosser.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

jaaa, crossen ist scho schee, tut aber a weh....

Deine Innenlager wahl war sehr gut, nach Zerlegen des Komplett ZRX aus Paris kam nämlich auch ein 110er zum Vorschein.

Die Anbauteile sollen soweit optisch und gewichtstechnisch vertretbar an das kleinere ZRX. Dieser ist heute zum Lacker für Ausbesserungsarbeiten gegangen:




DSC00127 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Was mich wundert ist das keiner meiner ZRX Rahmen am Sitzrohr FHs aufnimmt. Vielleicht nachträglich angebracht??

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (8. Oktober 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist das keiner meiner ZRX Rahmen am Sitzrohr FHs aufnimmt. Vielleicht nachträglich angebracht?



Nö, sieht genauso aus wie der andere.


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2012)

glückwunsch zur fertigstellung! sieht so aus, als wärst du für die matsch-und schneesaison gerüstet ;-)

weiterhin viel spass damit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,

eeeendlich hat es mit nem 53er ZRX geklappt. Da der Anzeigentext wirklich schlecht formuliert war, gab es wohl nicht allzu viele Interessenten:




GT_ZRX von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Da ich ja noch alle original Teile von dem 58er ZRX zuhause habe, wird es einen original Aufbau geben, Teilequalität hin oder her. 

Der Zustand: 

VG
peru


----------



## GTdanni (21. November 2013)

So Leute, es geht weiter. 

Ein ZRX ist inzwischen bei mir gelandet (vom Peter über Tom) Es hat inzwischen sein Farbkleid verloren aber wiegt trotzdem noch entsprechend... Die Gabel allerdings ist noch schwerer (im Verhältnis) Aber egal es ist ein GT mit TTD 







 

Da ich mir noch keine Gedanken über Neulack gemacht habe bin ich noch am überlegen das Ding mit den Teilen meines vorhanden Crossers zu bestücken und diese Saison nackt zu fahren und es im Sommer zu lackieren. 
Bis dahin hab ich auch genug Zeit mir ne Farbe zu überlegen. (wird aber sicher nur Einfarbig) 

Was ich auf jeden Fall noch machen muss ist der 2. Flaschenhalter. 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Schlagt mal ein paar Farben vor und wo bekomm ich dann passende Decals her? Also einfach nur große GT fürs UR und evtl TTD in klein für hinten... 

P.P.S Weil das K... so gut ankam hier noch schnell ein Bild vom Istzustand......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab mich übers WE auch mal an das ZRX gemacht. Aber wie immer bei mir gehts ja nicht ohne "Spezial". Leider ist die Zugeinstellschraube für den Umwerfer am Sitzrohr festgefressen. Hat der liebe Verkäufer aus US und A natürlich nicht erwähnt.

Da ich die passenden Zuganschläge alle ans Disc CX gebraten habe, tendiere ich im Augenblick zu: Stummel der Einstellschraube so weit möglich reinschrauben und dann mit Shimano Zugeinsteller SM CA-70 vorne am STI arbeiten. Ich hätte zwar auch noch M5 Zugeinstellschrauben, könnte den aktuellen Anschlag also auch aufbohren und mit M5 Gewinde versehen, aber da ranzukommen ist schon knifflig. Und so nen langen 5er Bohrer hab ich auch noch net gesehen...also folglich wohl Zugeinsteller..was meint ihr...

Hier ein paar miese Eierphone Bilder:




IMG_1026 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




IMG_1027 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




IMG_1029 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




IMG_1031 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




IMG_1035 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## GTdanni (8. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Steller war bei mir garnicht dabei TOOOOOOM !? 

Gestern die 2. Tour und das 2. Mal im Schlamm. 

Mit dem derzeitigen Vorbau echt nix für Bummelrunden aber so soll es ja auch sein... 



 

Cu Danni


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Dezember 2013)

sehr schön.....aber Unterlenker greifen ist bei dem Vorbau wohl echt schmerzhaft)

Hast den Rahmen mit Klarlack versiegelt oder ist der echt roh??

VG

peru


----------



## GTdanni (8. Dezember 2013)

Roh wie Gott ähhh GT ihn schuf. 
Unterlenker geht nur wenn man am Hahn zieht.....

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, aber ich finde das Dein ZRX meiner Meinung nach fast in den Vergewaltigungs Tread gehört, zumindest die vordere Hälfte.


----------



## GTdanni (9. Dezember 2013)

Was ist denn so schlimm an der vorderen Hälfte?

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (9. Dezember 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Dieser Steller war bei mir garnicht dabei TOOOOOOM !?



Locker bleiben, ist an meinem Rahmen, dem Zwilling, gar nicht vorgesehen. Geschlitzte Aufnahme, basta.

So weit unten wie der Lenker ist nimmst Du Dein Rad auch zum Pilzesammeln, Absteigen musst Du dazu ja nicht.


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schlimm an der vorderen Hälfte?
> 
> Cu Danni



vermutlich meint er den geschätzt halben meter zwischen gabelschaftklemmung und bremshebel 

für MICH muss ich beim cx schon auch mal in die unterlenkerposition (z.b. auf schnellen rüttlepisten) kommen können, ohne dass die glocken läuten


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2013)

Trägst Du Deine Glocken am Hals?


----------



## GTdanni (9. Dezember 2013)

Mhh ich hab halt kurze Beine und nen langen Oberkörper, der muss irgendwo hin. 
Bei der Geometrie hab ich mich an meinen Rennrädern orientiert aber wer meine MTBs kennt weiß das die Überhöhung da ähnlich ist. 
Wenn ich bummeln will nehm ich das Kneipenrad...

Cu Danni 

P.S. Ob der -17° 125mm Vorbau so bleibt wird sich noch zeigen...


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe noch zwei 150er Vorbauten auf Lager, falks Dir 125mm zu kurz ist 

Ritchey in blank poliert und eine fetten Kore.


----------



## GTdanni (9. Dezember 2013)

Nee wenn dann gehts eher in Richtung 110mm 
Ein 90er war mir zu kurz. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Dezember 2013)

Ganz Ehrlich?

Weil ich die Sattelüberhöhung und den langen Vorbau unharmonisch finde und ich keinen Cyclocrosser kenne oder gesehen habe der so fährt.
Desweiteren finde ich es eine Schande ein so seltenes Rad zu entlacken.


----------



## GTdanni (10. Dezember 2013)

Das mit dem entlacken geht an eine andere Adresse, der kam schon zu mir im Nacktkleid. 

Mit der Überhöhung lass mal meine Sorge sein, evtl kommt ja noch ein 110er Vorbau drauf aber viel höher kommt das nicht mehr. Ich fahre beim CX meist am Oberlenker/Bremsgriffe da sind die jetzigen 90cm schon gut. 
Im Frühjahr/Sommer kommt dann Lack drauf und ne andere Kurbel dran. 
Jetzt ist es mehr so ne Ratte...

Cu Danni


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

damit wir wieder wegkommen von der Diskussion über persönliche Vorlieben bzgl. Drop und Reach hier mal mein ZRX:




DSC00707 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00708 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

hier die Operation,jetzt mit M6 Gewinde:




DSC00716 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Irgendwie schon krank den Anschlag abzusägen, aufzubohren und wieder anzuschweißen...aber die geschlitzten kamen nicht weit genug vom Sitzrohr weg, der Zug hätte dann an der Schelle des Umwerfers geschliffen. So isses wenigstens der original Anschlag.

Die Laufräder werden auch wieder original übernommen, ich kann nur grad die Konen nicht einstellen, da ich den zweiten Satz PT Konusschlüssel erst an Weihnachten bekomm )

Dann ists bis auf Vorbau und Lenker/Band/ Sattel wieder fast Katalog-genau.

Evtl. kürz ich noch die Gabel, lass den Spacer weg und hol nen Vorbau mit geringerer Steigung, irgendwie fühlt sich das an wie Fahren auf dem LKW...

VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Dezember 2013)

Mir gefällts, saubere Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (15. Dezember 2013)

Was machst du mit dem Lackschaden? 

Ausbessern oder lassen wir unsere ZRX zusammen schwarz pulverbeschichten? ;-) 

Cu Danni


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Dezember 2013)

Schwarz ist doch langweilig. Wenn pulvern, dann bitte im Originaldesign


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

na, gepulvert wird nix, das geht ja auch schlecht nur stellenweise.

Ich werd mit dem Lacker das Gelb suchen, welches am nächsten kommt und dann ausbessern so gut es geht. Für ne Restauration ist der Gesamtzustand dann doch noch zuuuu gut, trotz einzelner Blessuren.

Was noch geändert werden muss ist der Steuersatz, das original lässt sich einfach nicht klemmen...

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (19. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn einem anderen User eine "Schutzblechfixation" am Crosser nachgesagt wird, ich habe es getan. Das ZRX nutze ich für den Weg zur Arbeit und ggfs noch den ein oder anderen Waldautobahnkilometer auf dem Heimweg. Dazu ist es mein Stadtrad. Eigentlich schon fast sowas wie die "Rennsporträder" der 1980er und nicht direkt als Crosser genutzt. Von daher war der Schritt zum Schutzblech nicht so richtig schwer. Die Lösung wiegt auch nicht viel mehr als die Klemmschutzbleche, die ich vorher dranhatte.






Für ein "Mounty-X" Teil ist das sogar recht gut, "Instrumententräger", hier für die Beleuchtung. Da werden Wald und Feld taghell.






Hinten habe ich zwischen Bremssteg und Tretlager ein altes Steckblech aus der Restekiste verwendet. Zuschneiden, Löcher für die Kabelbinder bohren etc. Das hilft ungemein den Dreck vom Umwerfer fernzuhalten, hält den Fahrer etwas mehr sauber und hat sich an On-One 456 Ti schon lange bewährt.






Allerdings musste ich mangels Steg zwischen den Kettenstreben etwas mit einem Gummiblock als Abstandhalter basteln.






Schön ist vielleicht etwas Anderes, aber das hier funktioniert.


----------

